# East Canyon 10 Jul



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I had been out of town so this is really my first fishing trip of year on my kayak, and a much needed one at that. I arrived at 630ish. I always bring the kitchen sink out on the water with me, but I only ever end up using the same jointed rapala I've always used on East Canyon. I threw it out, let out a bunch of line and paddle very light and slow. I look at the tip of my rod to gauge my speed, if its wiggling a bit I know the action is good on the lure. I caught my first first at about 730 close to the shore. The other three I caught in the middle of the lake in a span of about 15 minutes at about 8:30 and I was off the water by 9. Good day on the water!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice catch, what were the water temps like?


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I am a horrible judge of water temps, the surface was warm enough to swim in though..


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice Batch of Rainbows. Enjoy why you can. Wipers R on the way.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bucksnort1 said:


> Nice Batch of Rainbows. Enjoy why you can. Wipers R on the way.


This! After the Wipers get established you'll never want to catch another Rainbow.----------SS


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bucksnort1 said:


> Nice Batch of Rainbows. Enjoy why you can. Wipers R on the way.


:rotfl:

Yet again - another opinion with no basis in fact that a DWR attempt to IMPROVE a fishery will unequivocally end in disaster.

-O\\__-


----------

